# Best Moses und Aron dvd



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

There isn't a version with subtitles (edit: on YouTube) for this work I've heard so much about, and I want to see it. What is a good performance on DVD?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dedalus said:


> There isn't a version with subtitles for this work I've heard so much about, and I want to see it. What is a good performance on DVD?


There are two : take your pic.
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/60272/medium-DVD+video


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

All of the available DVDs I know of are Regie productions, so be aware of that in case it's a turn-off. I suggest reading reviews on Amazon or wherever to get an idea of what the production is like if you're interested. I haven't personally seen any of them, though; I'm more familiar with the opera on CD.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I have also been planning on getting a Moses und Aron. I had the Vienna State Opera/Daniele Gatti/Reto Nickler version in my cart, but I'm not sure why I picked it over the Bochumer Symphony/Michael Boder/Willy Decker version. After YouTube samples/trailers I think I'm leaning towards the latter now, but still unsure.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

There is also a film adaptation, by Jean-Marie Straub and Danièle Huillet, from the 1970s, that you can watch if that strikes your fancy.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

schigolch said:


> There is also a film adaptation, by Jean-Marie Straub and Danièle Huillet, from the 1970s, that you can watch if that strikes your fancy.


Music for livestock?

This illustrates the absurdity of trying to set a stylized art form in a realistic setting. Just goofy.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Music for livestock?
> 
> This illustrates the absurdity of trying to set a stylized art form in a realistic setting. Just goofy.


And that's putting it polite .


----------

